# Program "Map" Available?



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm curious if anyone has put together a program 'map', if that's the right term.

Basically I want to add the Blur Battery & Data Manager apk back into Shuji, but I don't know what files it requires. I added all the files that would logically be required, but it won't work still.

It would be great if there was a map displaying the interactions and parent/children relationships of the Android file system.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Please leave dev threads for releases, thanks


----------



## mr_brady (Jun 15, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Please leave dev threads for releases, thanks


My apologies. I'm new to this forum. I thought this was posted in the general "Droid X" forum, not the Developer forum. Is the general Droid X forum not the proper location for posts like this?


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

The Droid x section where this its now located is fine, perhaps you just didn't realize you were in the dev section when you posted.
But, no worries, you won't ever get in trouble for posting in the wrong place unless you troll or seem to be doing it on purpose.


----------

